# The secret to getting business...



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

mahlere said:


> show me anyone on this board who is making 20-40% NET after paying themselves a salary commensurate with what they would pay someone to replace them...
> 
> if you can find them, I might be switching trades...cause it don't happen in electrical...


It don't happen here either.
Tough to do 60% gross, 10% net.
We just did 50% gross 7% net.

Something is wrong with the numbers mentioned.


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

mahlere said:


> show me anyone on this board who is making 20-40% NET after paying themselves a salary commensurate with what they would pay someone to replace them...
> 
> if you can find them, I might be switching trades...cause it don't happen in electrical...


 
come to my office you want to talk systems and money our address is on the web!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

There would only be one right side to this discussion if everyone involved only ran jobs as computer simulations. But profits on real jobs would rarely look like a straight line if graphed over the course of the time line of the project. In the middle of the project you might be in the hole, toward the end you might be way over projected profit, but it's where you finish that counts.

In a computer simulated project run in a vacuum if you spend an extra hour doing something then it should take it would dollar cost down your profit per hour. 

In the real world you adjusting profits on a job on a hourly or daily basis by managing the project and production rates continuously.

Parkinson said it best :
*“Work expands (and contracts) so as to fill the time available for its completion.”*

As does profitability.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

George Z said:


> Why all that obsession to do work for free anyway?
> If your customer doesn't think you should get paid for every hour worked,
> you have the wrong customer, or
> you trained your customers and their referals to expect free work.
> ...


You're right. I give up. Now who the Heck is going to pay me for all my time on this forum? I'm losing money here! Anyone? Come on guys ante up! I need to be paid for my input here- things cannot be free. I need profit NOW.

Just kidding,:thumbup:
Bay Area Painting Company


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

so if you sub work out, does that mean your subs make thes than you like 5% damn why even bother? You must not have good subs or salemen for that mater!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

welovepainting said:


> so if you sub work out, does that mean your subs make thes than you like 5% damn why even bother? You must not have good subs or salemen for that mater!


can you repost that....in english:whistling


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

welovepainting said:


> come to my office you want to talk systems and money our address is on the web!


can we do it over the net? Cleveland is a little far from NJ...

are you actually making 20%+ NET EBITDA? or are you making 20%+ NET EBITDAS (S = your salary)?

because from what is posted on this forum, I thought most painters actually paid their customers to allow them to work.

I would love to see how you earn such a high NET. Hell, on a $500,000 Gross...you take a salary of at least $52,000, benefits, company car and an additional $100,000 in profit? That is impressive...

what do your payroll numbers run per man hour?


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

welovepainting said:


> so if you sub work out, does that mean your subs make thes than you like 5% damn why even bother? You must not have good subs or salemen for that mater!


I think your numbers are screwed.
Many multinational corporations make less than 10% net.
They are doing ok.
you do 20-40% net?

Is it 20% or 40%? big difference.
If you make 1 million in sales, you lost track of $200,000?


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

we only hire highly exprienced proffesinally trainned painters sorry electrians need not apply, otherwise call me or show up at our shop / office !

DO you think we could make those type of profits while giving 1 free hour pre job if we dont hire proffesional painters?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

i am seriously trying to digest the possibility of someone in the trades making 20-40% NET profit...

we work on 60% Gross profit, but are hard pressed to make 10% net.

hell, McDonald's works on 22% NET, but that's paying minimum wage with a much higher markup.

Please teach me this...


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

we could be the next new thing to commrecial and residential house paining imagine that..... professional company that reports outstanding earnings, without running a busines like discusting ass mcdonalds , or corpearat America . Have any of you corporate pocket stripping americans been to Europe or Austailia?.. please if you want to compare Jaworski Coatings please do it by associating Red Lobster. By the Way our Comapny does not eat at McDonalds we boycottedmcdonalds from refferals and recommedations... Why pay 3 for crap when you can spend 5 for gold?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

welovepainting said:


> . please if you want to cvompare Jaworski Coatings please do it by associating Red Lobster.


you sure about that? according to their financials Darden had earnings of around 13% EBITDA and a NET profit of 3.6%

McDonalds is up around 20%...that's for the location and the franchisee, not corporate...

And yes, I have been to Europe, please explain what I have missed...


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

ok mr paper back boy. You may have missed corperate america chewing you up and spitting you out.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

welovepainting said:


> ok mr paper back boy.


that's Mr. to you:laughing:

what am I missing?


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

please if you want to compare Jaworski Coatings please do it by associating Red Lobster. By the Way our Comapny does not eat at McDonalds we boycottedmcdonalds from refferals and recommedations... 

Red Lobster is not a great corporate citizen. 

Red Lobster has been implicated in a number of environmental catastrophes and human health risks. 
Tax fraud

Darden has contributed $574,000, to an anti environmental group
along with 
the National Trappers Association ($143,890), 
the International Fur Trade Association ($120,000), 

and Monsanto Corp. ($115,000). 

Yikes!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

George Z said:


> please if you want to compare Jaworski Coatings please do it by associating Red Lobster. By the Way our Comapny does not eat at McDonalds we boycottedmcdonalds from refferals and recommedations...
> 
> Red Lobster is not a great corporate citizen.
> 
> ...


and they serve animals for dinner...should they contribute to PETA:laughing:


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

mahlere said:


> and they serve animals for dinner...should they contribute to PETA:laughing:


 
my point 2 people spend $100 on Red lebster or two people spending 10$ on mc'y dess what would you rather have? According to you its about profit not quality? Whats wrong with Red Lobster considered any other fast food undercharging for crap food, j\killing animals. with unquailified people serving you? I wonder if Red Losbster, Pizza Hut and, Burger King report the same earnings as like you painters or business owners.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

welovepainting said:


> my point 2 people spend $100 on Red lebster or two people spending 10$ on mc'y dess what would you rather have? According to you its not about its profit. Whats wrong with Red Lobster Comred To any other fast food undercharging for crap with crap people serving you?


ya really gotta start posting in english...

what are you trying to say here?

if I have $100 in sales at 4% profit vs $10 in sales at 20% profit...i'll take the [email protected] 10 times please...

i can do 1/4 as much gross (less headaches, worries, liabilities, etc) and make more profit..


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

mahlere said:


> ya really gotta start posting in english...
> 
> what are you trying to say here?
> 
> ...


 
Dude you should be an accountant not a painter or saleman.... Or got to the shcool of hard knocks you might learn a few things.... And I will go to accounting and busineess administarion school... :sad:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

welovepainting said:


> Dude you should be an accountant not a painter or saleman.... Or got to the shcool of hard knocks you might learn a few things.... And I will go to accounting and busineess administarion school... :sad:


what are you talking about? 

school of hard knocks? i've repeated a few grades

i'm not a painter, i'm an electrical contractor....accounting, i've read a little bit about it, but I don't look good in a pocket protector...

systems? we got 'em....financially, operationally and ISO9000'ly:whistling

I've spent the last 10+ yrs of my life (after college) learning from the school of hard knocks..

you definitely lost me somewhere..


----------

